# Outdoors > Fishing >  forum BBQ

## upnorth uplander

the other forum is holding a fishing comp on FEB 18th, based out of gulfharbour. I am doing the BBQ for them at 4 pm when they get back for weigh in. Anyone keen for a forum BBQ at 2:30pm @ reserve next to gulfharbour boat ramp, we will have bout Half hour to clean up and be gone... :Wink:  :Ka Boom:  :Yum:

----------


## MEB

Nah. If it was up here I'd be keen.

----------


## upnorth uplander

*meb* actually thort u wud be comin down with chris

----------


## upnorth uplander

seriously, who has been looking at this, its gone from 15 views to 700+ in the last few hours...

----------


## MEB

> seriously, who has been looking at this, its gone from 15 views to 700+ in the last few hours...


Not me I've been drinking and eating. *upnorth uplander* - I'm concentrating on the comps out of Tut's to help promote my boat for sale 11m Power catamaran 2007 | Trade Me 
 good luck to all on the Gulf Harbour trip though :-)

----------

